# Post pics of your dogs! (No Chihuahuas allowed)



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Share your dogs! [Chihuahuas aren't allowed because it's a post your dogs thread, not a post your demons thread. Obviously this should be instinctive enough to all people not being included by Satan through his grotesque rat like agent.]

So share them doggos!


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Here's my sweet, summer child.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Grey Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

I came for the sarcastic chihuahua pictures and I'm leaving disappointed. :sad:


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey hey, I'll have you know my friend's missus' chihuahua is shockingly well behaved and genuinely cute. He's like a fluffy cat, just calmly lies on your lap all friendly-like and doesn't make a sound. Probably the most docile dog I've ever known. I don't have any pictures though.


----------



## atmh4 (Dec 5, 2019)

Dont have pictures. But heres a video of my dog.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

There’s something about inferior Si...
pets summer 18-4 by Robert Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Incoming dick pic


* *




View attachment 837673


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)




----------

